# 5 € Musicload Gutschein für Antwort: Formular mit JavaScript



## djleggins (3. Dez 2004)

Hallo ihr da draußen, 

Ich bin fast fertig mit meiner Kontaktseite. Ihr könnt sie auf http://home.arcor.de/djleggins/ebay/CONTACT.htm ausprobieren!

Mit JAVA rufe ich das Bestätigungsfenster auf und gebe alle Daten aus, stört euch bitte nicht daran, dass es noch nicht richtig formatiert ist. Das kommt noch. 

Ich habe dann den Abschicken Button (läuft alles über Php_Server) in das Bestätigungsfenster integriert. Das Formular funktioniert mit den angegebenen Parametern einwandfrei. 

Das Problem ist nun, dass man die Fehlermeldung bekommt: "Bitte alle Felder ausfüllen". Das Bestätigungsfenster enthält jedoch keine Felder sondern Text. Muss ich die Daten deshalb zwischenspeichern? Was kann ich tun. Gerne auch Code als Antwort. Vielen Dank!


----------



## bygones (3. Dez 2004)

ich kann dort leider kein Java sehen... ich denke du meinst JavaScript ( http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 )...

daher verschoben...


----------



## Student (3. Dez 2004)

djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe dann den Abschicken Button (läuft alles über Php_Server) in das Bestätigungsfenster integriert. Das Formular funktioniert mit den angegebenen Parametern einwandfrei.


was denn für parameter?



			
				djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nun, dass man die Fehlermeldung bekommt: "Bitte alle Felder ausfüllen".


wann bekommt man die? wenn ich einfach auf sennden klicke passiert gar nichts.



			
				djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Bestätigungsfenster enthält jedoch keine Felder sondern Text.


welches bestätigungsfenster?
was meinst du mit "keine felder, sondern text"?



			
				djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich die Daten deshalb zwischenspeichern?


wenn du die kontaktnachricht noch bestätigen lassen willst ist das irgendwie logisch.



			
				djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun.


dein problem mal etwas genauer beschreiben und zusätzlich mal meine obigen fragen beantworten.

grüße ben.


nachtrag:
ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut deine PHP-kenntnisse sind, aber mit JS alleine läuft das ja sowieso nicht.

das hier ist mal ein anzupassendes, aber vom prinzip her laufendes mail-script:

```
<?php 

    if( isset($_POST['sent']) ) 
    { 
         if( strcmp(trim($_POST['name']),'') == 0 
             || 
             strcmp(trim($_POST['message']),'') == 0 ) 
         { 
              echo 'Bitte alle Felder ausfüllen. 
'; 
              echo '[url="' . $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'] . '"]next try[/url]'; 
         }   
         else 
         { 
             // hier kannst du jetzt die Daten z.B. per Mail verschicken 
             // siehe dazu: [url]http://php.net/mail[/url] 

             // Testausgabe 
             printf('Name: %s 
 
                     Nachricht: %s ', 
                     $_POST['name'], 
                     $_POST['message']); 
         }    
    }   
    else 
    { 

?> 

<form action="<?=$_SERVER['PHP_SELF']?>" method="post"> 

   Name: 
   <input type="text" name="name" /> 
   
 
   Nachricht: 
   <textarea name="message"></textarea> 
   
 
   
 
   <input type="submit" name="submit" value="weg damit" /> 
   <input type="hidden" name="sent" value="1" /> 
            
</form> 

<?php 

    } 

?>
```

hab ich gerade nur mal so zusammengetippert.
wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, was du mit bestätigung meinst ... dann sind wir doch schon fast am ziel ;-)


----------



## djleggin (3. Dez 2004)

Hallo Benni, 

danke für die Nachricht, ich hab dir eine Mail geschrieben - hoffe das klappt. Das Problem ist aber noch nicht gelöst - dein Skript funkzt soweit ich es getestet habe noch nicht ganz. 

Gruss JOnnie


----------



## Student (3. Dez 2004)

djleggin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab dir eine Mail geschrieben


interessant. poste hier.



			
				djleggin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dein Skript funkzt soweit ich es getestet habe noch nicht ganz.


das heißt im klartext?


----------



## djleggins (4. Dez 2004)

Hallo, 

das heißt dass das Skript in Frontpage kopiert nicht funktioniert. 
Ich habe nochmal alle Informationen auf der gennanten Seite zusammengestellt. 

Als kleinen Anreiz für den funktionierenden Code gibt es von mir einen 5€ Musicload.de Gutschein.

Alles Liebe.


----------



## Student (5. Dez 2004)

djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das heißt dass das Skript* in Frontpage* kopiert nicht funktioniert.


du brauchst auch einen webserver, z.b. einen "apachen", um das script ablaufen zu lassen :roll:

das script macht genau das, was es machen soll.
:arrow: http://trash.klaile.com/php/formular.php



			
				djleggins hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als kleinen Anreiz für den funktionierenden Code gibt es von mir einen 5€ Musicload.de Gutschein.


mein code funktioniert. also her damit  8) 

nee. im ernst. für einen so einen gutschein würde ich noch nicht mal den müll runterbringen.


----------



## Benutzername (14. Dez 2004)

Also ich würds für 10€ und ein Pfund Kaffee machen


----------



## Student (14. Dez 2004)

Benutzername hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich würds für 10€ und ein Pfund Kaffee machen


hehe.

hör mal .. ICH habs zuerst gemacht ;-)  8)


----------



## Reality (14. Dez 2004)

Warum benutzt du eigentlich printf für so eine einfache Ausgabe?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Student (14. Dez 2004)

wieso nicht?
durch die platzhalter (z.b. %s) finde ich das viel übersichtlicher als so einen wust mit echo ..


----------

